# What is your sexuality?



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Dec 24, 2016)

Recently this thread got me curious about something...

Poll results are annonymous but I guess you can ramble away if you want.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm bi.


----------



## hamster (Dec 24, 2016)

female, bi. nothing special


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 24, 2016)

Uh I'm hetero..


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2016)

gay and ready 2 play


----------



## tumut (Dec 24, 2016)

Gay and I hate it but at least im hot.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm heterosexual...being bisexual sounds nice though, I'd like to be able to like everyone tbh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm definitely heterosexual.


----------



## himeki (Dec 24, 2016)

polysexual ^^


----------



## Flare (Dec 24, 2016)

Heterosexual.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

Lol, simpsons reference, fish fetish.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 24, 2016)

Asexual


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 24, 2016)

RAWR xD i am a non-binary half dragonkin half wolfkin xXt3hPENGUINofD00MXx xenosexual photosynsexual (depending on my mood uwu) trans demiboy!! xenaosu/jsoeiss?seess pronouns please u_u i hate men grr



im bi


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 24, 2016)

Intercross diagonal-sectional tri-sexual


----------



## N a t (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm hetero, and while I wouldn't say I'm attracted to other girls, I do like to look at especially pretty ones lol


----------



## meo (Dec 24, 2016)

Female. Demisexual I suppose would be the best summary of how I identify but I don't really stress to label myself.


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm hetero


----------



## Esphas (Dec 24, 2016)

im gay


----------



## seliph (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm gay



Ashvenn said:


> RAWR xD i am a non-binary half dragonkin half wolfkin xXt3hPENGUINofD00MXx xenosexual photosynsexual (depending on my mood uwu) trans demiboy!! xenaosu/jsoeiss?seess pronouns please u_u i hate men grr



Wow did you think of that yourself


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

female heterosexual


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 24, 2016)

I can find all girls cute af if i like their personality, but i like guys so much that i want to become one myself just to look at a qt boy every time i look at a mirror.

so yeah hetero~


----------



## Corrie (Dec 24, 2016)

I am on the bisexual team!~


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm pansexual. While I'm in a heterosexual relationship my partner knows this and is not upset by it.  

I'm also the LGBT rep at my college. Sexuality is terribly important to me. I run a Discord channel for LGBT writers and I've been writing LGBT fiction for over a decade and hope to publish some in the near future. My only formally published LGBT piece to date is a short story that was printed in 2010.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Dec 24, 2016)

My sexuality? Whatever I like, really.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 24, 2016)

im ace and also aro. it is not a big deal to me, i just dont experience ronantic or sexual attraction


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 24, 2016)

too many hets on the darn site #heterophobia

I'm a homosexual


----------



## Capeet (Dec 24, 2016)

A very good question! I'm not sure to be honest.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 24, 2016)

I've been pretty sure that I'm asexual for a few years now, but I'm not 100% certain. Maybe 99% certain? I might be hetero but just very disinterested. Suffice it to say, I don't care about having sex or getting into a relationship with anyone, and I don't want to have any kids, so it's a non-issue what I am.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 24, 2016)

Heterosexual female, though it normally takes me a loooong time to become romantically or sexually interested in another person and it typically doesn't happen at all unless I have a strong intellectual/emotional bond with them.

If there's a term for the above, that's what I'd be.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 24, 2016)

Homosexual. I like guys, and I'm a guy.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2016)

Heterosexual. Wanna do things the right way? Do it and be Heterosexual!


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Heterosexual. Wanna do things the right way? Do it and be Heterosexual!



excuse me


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 24, 2016)

ace af booiiiiiiiiiii, also panromantic xd


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Heterosexual. Wanna do things the right way? Do it and be Heterosexual!



What if I tried to be heterosexual and it didn't work?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 24, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Heterosexual. Wanna do things the right way? Do it and be Heterosexual!



i guess that's why i do everything wrong lmao


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> What if I tried to be heterosexual and it didn't work?


Well, be what sexuality you're best at then.


----------



## piske (Dec 24, 2016)

Boring ol' hetero X)


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 24, 2016)

embracing the hetero cis scum that i am


----------



## jiny (Dec 24, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Heterosexual. Wanna do things the right way? Do it and be Heterosexual!



so all other sexualities are wrong?


----------



## Limon (Dec 25, 2016)

Asexual boiii.


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Heterosexual. Wanna do things the right way? Do it and be Heterosexual!



What the hell does this mean lmao what


----------



## cIementine (Dec 25, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, be what sexuality you're best at then.



'best at' lmao
 i've met many level 8 advanced elite heterosexuals in my lifetime!!1!


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> 'best at' lmao
> i've met many level 8 advanced elite heterosexuals in my lifetime!!1!



My best friend is a Top 500 straight


----------



## cIementine (Dec 25, 2016)

gyro said:


> My best friend is a Top 500 straight



wow!! i heard it takes years of practise and skilful training to get there!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 25, 2016)

Pan.
All the people are just so beautiful, I love them all. <3


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 25, 2016)

gyro said:


> My best friend is a Top 500 straight



wow can u ask ur straight friend to teach me ther ways i want 2 reach a high skill level 2


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 25, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> What if I tried to be heterosexual and it didn't work?



Try using cream cheese.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 25, 2016)

Dixx said:


> Looool eat my ass cisboy









I'm guessing this isn't what you mean and I ****ed up


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'm guessing this isn't what you mean and I ****ed up



It's some stupid term tumblr brought back for people who identify as the gender that matches the sex they were born as. I refuse to use it because it's not necessary. Anyways, I'm a heterosexual.


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 25, 2016)

Heteroromantic bisexual here~


----------



## Antonio (Dec 25, 2016)

I like trains Asexual


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's some stupid term tumblr brought back for people who identify as the gender that matches the sex they were born as. I refuse to use it because it's not necessary. Anyways, I'm a heterosexual.



It's not a tumblr term lol, why do people think anything that has to do with gender/sexuality is from tumblr


----------



## moonford (Dec 25, 2016)

One of the rare species...asexual, I'm also semi-aromantic, I don't have any desire to be with anyone unless my mood changes. (Its weird.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Heterosexual. Wanna do things the right way? Do it and be Heterosexual!



Yikes, is this meant to be rude?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2016)

gyro said:


> It's not a tumblr term lol, why do people think anything that has to do with gender/sexuality is from tumblr



I said it was _brought back_ by tumblr and a lot of stereotypes with tumblr regarding gender/sexuality are true. I use it frequently and those kinds of posts pop up all the time.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 25, 2016)

gyro said:


> why do people think anything that has to do with gender/sexuality is from tumblr



Probably has something to do with tumblr being flooded with special snowflakes.


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I said it was _brought back_ by tumblr and a lot of stereotypes with tumblr regarding gender/sexuality are true. I use it frequently and those kinds of posts pop up all the time.



it's been used by the LGBT community for years it has nothing to do with tumblr tbh. I guess someone who isn't lgbt wouldn't know ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2016)

gyro said:


> it's been used by the LGBT community for years it has nothing to do with tumblr tbh. I guess someone who isn't lgbt wouldn't know ?\_(ツ)_/?



Not sure why I expected any other response. Merry Christmas.


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Not sure why I expected any other response. Merry Christmas.



Not sure why I expected non-lgbt people to not still think they know better than us but merry christmas to you too xoxo


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 25, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> It's some stupid term tumblr brought back for people who identify as the gender that matches the sex they were born as. I refuse to use it because it's not necessary. Anyways, I'm a heterosexual.



lol yeah lets just replace cis with normal because thats what it is lol :')


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 25, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lol yeah lets just replace cis with normal because thats what it is lol :')



I just refer to people being as either male or female. Calling someone a cis-(fe)male or trans-(fe)male are equally cringe-worthy in my opinion. I only care what you are, not how you got there.


----------



## seliph (Dec 25, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I just refer to people being as either male or female. Calling someone a cis-(fe)male or trans-(fe)male are equally cringe-worthy in my opinion. I only care what you are, not how you got there.



While yes you're in the right in terms everyday conversation, if there's a conversation about transgender/gender-related issues in general it will probably be important to specify whether you're talking about cis or trans people.

Anyways this is kind of going off topic considering this is a sexuality thread not a gender thread so I'll leave it at that


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 25, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> I just refer to people being as either male or female. Calling someone a cis-(fe)male or trans-(fe)male are equally cringe-worthy in my opinion. I only care what you are, not how you got there.



yeah men are men no matter if they are trans or cis. but i dont see why it is cringe worthy to call someone cis or trans. if it is totally irrelevant to the situation it is just weird  , i get that, but.. like . using the words isnt cringy in itself........... the word cis is definitely needed lmao


----------



## piichinu (Dec 25, 2016)

asexual and romantic attraction undecided


----------



## Flare (Dec 25, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Heterosexual. Wanna do things the right way? Do it and be Heterosexual!


Wanna do things right?
Keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## boujee (Dec 25, 2016)

questioning
leaning more to bisexual but I also get bored very fast when it comes to relationships


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2016)

We will be closing this for the day until we are able to go through each post.  Please remember to respect everyone's opinion, even if you may disagree with it.

edit: I am opening it back up, but you must all respect each other and each other's opinions, preferences, etc, even if you have different ones.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 26, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> We will be closing this for the day until we are able to go through each post.  Please remember to respect everyone's opinion, even if you may disagree with it.
> 
> edit: I am opening it back up, but you must all respect each other and each other's opinions, preferences, etc, even if you have different ones.



Thanks hun <3


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 26, 2016)

im bi


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Dec 26, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Not sure why I expected any other response. Merry Christmas.



You can always count on being accused of being ignorant when LGBT+- folk are backed into a corner.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 26, 2016)

i'm heterosexual


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm a polymogoriousexpadiosciousiriditusclitorisosexual

don't you ****ing dare assume my sexuality you white privileged racist male

(this is a joke)


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2016)

i'm not sure what my sexuality is, since i've never been in a relationship before. i think i might be bisexual, since i've been attracted to both genders, but i dunno


----------



## FruityLogic (Dec 26, 2016)

Some people are quite sensitive these days...not like that's always a bad thing though. I have no problem with people sharing their thoughts/opinions (even if I completely disagree with them); I'll give people a chance if they're not yelling in my face, or trying to "force" their beliefs on me. Pretty open-minded, but everyone has their limits. 

Anyways, though I don't normally like to label myself, I'd say I'm asexual (but romantically attracted to females). I remember doing so much research in high school, trying to find out "who I am", like the internet could tell for sure, but eventually, I just decided to give it all time, and I stopped overthinking things. And wow, there's so much content out there now! 

I really don't think too much! Like, it's a part of me, but doesn't define me completely (I don't feel like wearing something on my sleeve). Let's just say I won't be at any pride parades of any kind  But to each their own!


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm heterosexual ☺


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 27, 2016)

Attack Helicopter


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm bisexual, but I think I have a preference for males over females lmao


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 27, 2016)

Lesbian xoxo


----------

